

DxO ONE - cookiecaper
http://www.dxo.com/us/dxo-one

======
cookiecaper
I'd buy one today if it wasn't iPhone-exclusive. I hope they have an Android
version coming out soon.

I was DxO Optics Pro to process the images from my DSLR and have a lot of
faith in the brand and company. They make amazing products. Hope this lives up
to the hype.

